#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  Foutje tijdens het riggen

## Dave

Hier dan maar een van mezelf een jaar of wat geleden. Hij viel pas op toen het geheel al hing, we waren nog niet helemaal wakker toen.



En ik zie nu pas een veel te strak gelegde multi hangen...

----------


## axs

Ik zie eigenlijk iets compleet anders wat ook wel een vernoeming in de hall of shame verdient...
Even letten op welke manier je de truss(en!) hebt aangeslaan... en verder mis ik nog 2 trusspennen.

----------


## Dave

Even voor de duidelijkheid, het gaat dus om de manier waarop die steel zit, die kabel is een extra'tje.
@Axs: Waar mis jij trusspennen? Die zitten er echt wel in, Aan de ene kant zitten geen splitpennen, maar daar zit een moertje op.

----------


## rinus bakker

HH 

ik had die hele multi nog niet gezien, want ik zat nog naar adem te happen
Sterk he, die wandstaven (= dunne buisjes)!
Ach, je laat een paar truss-pennen weg en je hebt een statisch bepaalde ligger...
da's veel gemakkelijker rekenen!

Maar het is IDD allemaal very shameful!

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

> citaat:Ik zie eigenlijk iets compleet anders wat ook wel een vernoeming in de hall of shame verdient...
> Even letten op welke manier je de truss(en!) hebt aangeslaan... en verder mis ik nog 2 trusspennen.



Volgens mij is het daarom juist hall of shame? Maar ik mis eigenlijk geen trusspennen.... Ik denk da de fout die ie bedoeld inderdaad is het aanslaan van de truss.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dave_
> @Axs: Waar mis jij trusspennen? Die zitten er echt wel in, Aan de ene kant zitten geen splitpennen, maar daar zit een moertje op.



Lijkt echt wel of er rechts beneden in front een pen mist...
Van de bovenste linkse achteraan twijfel ik beetje.

Maar je krijgt als bouwer het voordeel van de twijfel  :Wink: 

Pennen zitten dan wel behoorlijk diep!

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik heb hem FF "gephotoshopt"..
die trusspen is echt helemaal pleite!

----------


## moderator

Dan staat ie mooi tussen de shamers....

Meer van dit spul!!!!

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Ik heb hem FF "gephotoshopt"..
> die trusspen is echt helemaal pleite!



Had ik dus ook gedaan...
Maar bij eentje (links boven back) heb ik mijn twiifels.
Rechts voor front mist ie idd...

En dat zie ik nu zelfs na de nodige alcohol en weinig slaap...

----------


## jurjen_barel

Jup, ik mis geloof ik (welgeteld) 3 pennen daar! [B)]

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Ik zie ze gewoon allemaal zitten, maargoed, laten we het er op houden dat geluidsmensen in de loop der jaren doof worden, en lichtmensen blind...

Of heb ik gewoon goeie ogen/monitor/graphics-card???

----------


## rinus bakker

En riggers dan? 
die krijgen rugklachten, voetbalknieen, tennisellebogen, shackleduimen, touwtenen, of worden mank, 
maar hun ogen en oren doen het dan nog steeds prima!

De pen rechts-onder-het-dichtste-bij ontbreekt voor 100% zeker.
Wel eens van het schaduweffect bij de lichtval op de maankraters gehoord.
Dit is er zo een! 
Een kraterschaduw waar een bergschaduw zou moeten zitten!

----------


## Freek Fokker

Is er misschien nog een orgineel hi-res bestandje van?

Naar het bericht van rinus,
Als je in fotosoep (7.0) de brightness + contrast omhoog gooit, inzoomd, resolutie verhoogd, de boel verscherpt en de equalize functie gebruikt. Dan zie je dat de linker pen een berg is en de rechter een dal.

Maar licht is een raar ding, dus ik kan er naast zitten

----------


## rinus bakker

als we het deze keer op de golven houden 
en niet op de deeltjes moeten we gewoon niet meer OH-en 
die pen is pleite!

----------


## Dave

Rinus, je kunt het slecht zien op de foto, en niet alle conische pennen zijn nog netjes rond aan de bovenkant. Maar wel of geen pen, die steel over de wandstaven zoals je ze noemt lijkt me nog een gradatie erger.
Ik plaats die foto niet om mezelf even op te hemelen, meer als schoolvoorbeeld hoe het niet moet. 
Alles goed gegaan, geen gewonden, fout inzien en niet nog een keer doen. Uit de 'Hall of Shame' kun je ook lering trekken.

----------


## moderator

kraterschaduw..... dit is echt een hall of shame aan het worden &gt;&gt;&gt;grinnik&lt;&lt;&lt;

Eens dave! zo is dit forum onderdeel ook bedoeld!

----------


## movinghead



----------


## Scotty

Wat mij echter opviel zijn de scaffklemmen of steigerpijpklemmen.
Zijn die dingen wel 50 mm??
Ik ken alleen steigerpijpklemmen die 40 mm zijn, omdat die in de tentenbouw voorkomen. truss is volgens mij 50 mm. Daarom gebruiken we voor truss altijd scaff.
Kan je ons hierover verlichten??

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Scotty,
je moet het woordenboek E-N / N-E er eens bij pakken en 
"steiger" in het Engels vertalen 
en daarna
"scaffold" in het Nederlands.
'scaff' is een vaktaal-verbastering voor "scaffold".
40mm steigerpijpklemmen? In welke soort 'tentenbouw' zit jij? (42mm: OK, 48mm: OK, 40mm: ??)
Je bedoelt niet toevallig 48 - 48,3mm? Dat zijn de typische steigerbuis-buiten-maten.
En daar zit een (heel cruciaal) verschil in van 8mm. 
Dan nog is die 2mm tekort nog steeds 'dodelijk' op dunwandige trus (2mm wanddikte en minder) en op termijn ook voor de dikkere buizen van 3mm. 
http://www.keeklamp.de/

----------


## Imperator

Hmm, ik heb zelf niet zoveel ervaring met trussbouw enzo, alleen met een standaard 3m trusje op wind-ups. Maar zou iemand mij kunnen vertellen wat hier het probleem is (behalvve de later genoemde pennen), kan ik gelijk weer wat van leren.

Gr. Pim

----------


## Gast1401081

kan aan mij ligen, maar volgens mij zit er op de bovenste links een slotbout+moer, ipv de biconische koppelings-pen ( die de koppeling dus retestrak in de mof moet trekken) . Ook een vermelding waard?

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Mac,
ik denk dat het een erg korte pen is 
- van Prolyte weet ik daar en al meerdere lengtes werden geproduceerd.
en er waren ook companies die ze zelf afgekort hadden... 
Juiste de "vaste" pennen zijn helemaal k*t als ze zover uitsteken 
en elke keer aan elkaar en van alles vasthaken tijden het laden en lossen.
Een slotbout-"dome" zou m.i. een andere licht-reflectie opleveren op de foto.

----------


## Dave

De 'pennen' aan de linkerzijde zijn konische pennen met schroefdraad en een moertje erop. Dit heeft als voordeel dat je niet zoveel eitjes hoeft vast te hameren, en kun je ze niet meer verkeerd om plaatsen (Ja echt waar, ze passen verkeerd om, als je maar hard genoeg slaat [} :Smile: ][} :Smile: ][} :Smile: ])

Zal er nog even bij vermelden dat het hele zooitje gehuurd was, compleet met scaff's. Dan mag je er wel van uit gaan dat ze de goede onderdelen meegeven.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dave_
> Zal er nog even bij vermelden dat het hele zooitje gehuurd was, compleet met scaff's. Dan mag je er wel van uit gaan dat ze de goede onderdelen meegeven.



Bedoel je dat je dan zelf nergens meer op hoeft te letten? 
dream on baby .. (it's almost X-mas time)
maar toch eigenlijk liever: *wake up!*

Die 'vaste' (conisch+schroefdraad+nylock) pennen zijn het probleem niet.  
Er ontbreekt zo'n 'tijdelijke conische pen' + R-clip.
En ga je daarvoor dan ook "wijzen" naar de verhuurder?

Geen schijn van kans, zou ik zeggen als het op een civiele procedure (aansprakelijkheid = wie gaat er dokken voor - schade, - inkomstenderving, - smartegeld enz enz) aan zou komen.

----------


## Dave

> citaat:[Bedoel je dat je dan zelf nergens meer op hoeft te letten? 
> dream on baby .. (it's almost X-mas time)
> maar toch eigenlijk liever: *wake up!*



Dat hoor je mij niet zeggen, maar er worden weer opmerkingen gemaakt over te kleine scaffs en weet ik al niet meer, en dat aan de hand van een slechte foto uit een 6 jaar oude digicam. 
Mijn mening was: Als ik apparatuur / rigging inhuur wil ik er vanuit kunnen gaan dat ik GOEDE spullen meekrijg, en niet iets wat eigenlijk niet veilig op elkaar past.
Ik ga dus niet op elk conisch pinnetje naar een keurmerk staan zoeken, dan kan ik gelijk weer inpakken omdat ik geen bouwtijd meer heb.

Toch grappig dat dit het minst drukke forum is, geeft wel wat aan denk ik.

----------


## moderator

> citaat:Toch grappig dat dit het minst drukke forum is, geeft wel wat aan denk ik.



Het ook tevens het op 1 na jongste forum onderdeel....
Maar geef vooraal WEL aan wat je vindt, want alleen aangeven dat het volgens jou iets aangeeft, staat leuk, maar is hier uiterst ongepast, juist omdat dit forum er is voor de shamers!

Waarbij ik niet nadrukkelijk genoeg kan benadrukken dat het geen afzeik forum is...

----------


## vasco

> citaat:Toch grappig dat dit het minst drukke forum is, geeft wel wat aan denk ik.



Dit geeft niks aan lijkt mij. Een forum kan natuurlijk heel erg druk zijn maar veel bezoekers geeft nog geen inhoud aan de onderwerpen. Je kunt gaan voor kwaliteit of voor kwantiteit zeg maar.

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> Je bedoelt niet toevallig 48 - 48,3mm? Dat zijn de typische steigerbuis-buiten-maten.
> En daar zit een (heel cruciaal) verschil in van 8mm. 
> Dan nog is die 2mm tekort nog steeds 'dodelijk' op dunwandige trus (2mm wanddikte en minder) en op termijn ook voor de dikkere buizen van 3mm. 
> http://www.keeklamp.de/



Rinus vraagje aan jou: Kun je wel met triggerclamps moving headjes op een steigerpijp zetten van 48,3mm??

als je dus zeg maar een horizontale steigerpijp in een constructie hebt waar je dan een moving head met de base onder en de kop boven op de pijp monteert?

Wil namelijk binnenkort zo een constructie gaan maken omdat ik eigenlijk dacht dat steigerpijpen ook gewoon 50mm waren...

----------


## sss

Je kunt bij layer ook steigerklemmen bestellen van 50mm, dus ideaal voor truss, kosten alleen 4 keer zoveel als een standaard 48 klem...

----------

